# Engraving with MACH3



## MGP (Apr 5, 2014)

Has anyone used the engraving wizard in MACH 3 ? Thanks Mike


----------



## MGP (Apr 7, 2014)

Dam no one ok ill post some pics when I get a couple things done.)


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Apr 7, 2014)

Ive used the engraving toolpath in Vcarve Pro and then created Mach Gcode. Prob not much help to you. 

Folks that have not tried the Vectric products - they are super easy to use.

I will be curious to see your results. I just got the diamond drag tool tip and want to turn a spring loaded holder for it.


----------



## MGP (Apr 7, 2014)

bloomingtonmike said:


> Ive used the engraving toolpath in Vcarve Pro and then created Mach Gcode. Prob not much help to you.
> 
> Folks that have not tried the Vectric products - they are super easy to use.
> 
> I will be curious to see your results. I just got the diamond drag tool tip and want to turn a spring loaded holder for it.



Can you explain why you need that tool ive never done any engraving.  I ordered some engraving bits I thought that's all I needed.  .6 - 1.5mm.  1/8" shank Thanks Mike


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 7, 2014)

I took a look at the engraving wizard, it looks like a very basic G-code generator for engraving text with Mach 3.  You might take a look at the Mach 3 forums for in depth instructions and operations.


In general, engraving or any other CNC machining operation is a 3 step process:  Design in a CAD or other drawing program, use a CAM program to generate and post process the G-Code that Mach 3 or any controller program will then run on your machine.  For instance, I use AutoCad for drafting, CamBam for the CAM software, and my own control software for the CNC machining.


Edit:

If you have a more complex engraving project than just some text.  If you don't already have one, I would look at purchasing a some kind of drawing program that will generate vector graphics, and a CAM program.


----------



## MGP (Apr 8, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> I took a look at the engraving wizard, it looks like a very basic G-code generator for engraving text with Mach 3.  You might take a look at the Mach 3 forums for in depth instructions and operations.
> 
> 
> In general, engraving or any other CNC machining operation is a 3 step process:  Design in a CAD or other drawing program, use a CAM program to generate and post process the G-Code that Mach 3 or any controller program will then run on your machine.  For instance, I use AutoCad for drafting, CamBam for the CAM software, and my own control software for the CNC machining.
> ...



Yes Thank you I know how it works it is very basic I was just asking about the drag tool because I have never engraved before. I am very familar with cad and generating gcode.  
What my question is will an engraving bit work just fine running it ridged In the spindle at say 2500rpm
Compared to a spring loaded Diamond tip tool?   Thanks Mike


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 8, 2014)

MGP said:


> Has anyone used the engraving wizard in MACH 3 ? Thanks Mike
> 
> Can you explain why you need that tool ive never done any engraving. I ordered some engraving bits I thought that's all I needed. .6 - 1.5mm. 1/8" shank Thanks Mike




Sorry, I guess I misunderstood the question.


I don't think an engraving tool will be very happy running so slow.  Normal engraving spindle speeds are in the 20,000 RPM and up range.  Maybe you could build an adapter that would hold a Dremal or RotoZip and that would attach to your quill.  That is what I am going to do on my mill.

You might try a 2500 RPM spindle speed with a verrrry slow feed rate.


----------



## MGP (Apr 8, 2014)

No problem Thank you for being informative sorry if my response sounded rude was not meant that way.  Ya that's what I thought about spindle speed. Attaching a dremel looks like the best way to solve that problem.
If I try 2500 rpm what speed should I use like 3-5 ipm?  Thanks again Mike



JimDawson said:


> Sorry, I guess I misunderstood the question.
> 
> 
> I don't think an engraving tool will be very happy running so slow.  Normal engraving spindle speeds are in the 20,000 RPM and up range.  Maybe you could build an adapter that would hold a Dremal or RotoZip and that would attach to your quill.  That is what I am going to do on my mill.
> ...


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 8, 2014)

MGP said:


> No problem Thank you for being informative sorry if my response sounded rude was not meant that way.  Ya that's what I thought about spindle speed. Attaching a dremel looks like the best way to solve that problem.
> If I try 2500 rpm what speed should I use like 3-5 ipm?  Thanks again Mike




No problem.

To put this in perspective, I had to cut through some 0.024 brass for a project.  I used a friend's router to get the spindle speed.  18,000 RPM and 10 IPM feed.  Take a look here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14637&page=44&p=190205&viewfull=1#post190205   and here using a carbide V cutter  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14637&page=44&p=189889&viewfull=1#post189889  I has some problems with the carbide V cutters breaking at that speed so I changed to the HSS end mill shown in the first link

So yes maybe 1 to 3 IPM might work, I would start a bit slower maybe 0.5 IPM and work my way up.  It might save breaking a cutter right out of the gate.


----------



## MGP (Apr 9, 2014)

JimDawson said:


> No problem.
> 
> To put this in perspective, I had to cut through some 0.024 brass for a project.  I used a friend's router to get the spindle speed.  18,000 RPM and 10 IPM feed.  Take a look here http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14637&page=44&p=190205&viewfull=1#post190205   and here using a carbide V cutter  http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=14637&page=44&p=189889&viewfull=1#post189889  I has some problems with the carbide V cutters breaking at that speed so I changed to the HSS end mill shown in the first link
> 
> So yes maybe 1 to 3 IPM might work, I would start a bit slower maybe 0.5 IPM and work my way up.  It might save breaking a cutter right out of the gate.




So it looks like spring loaded drag engraving it is. Lol


----------

